# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام در کنکور و عدم حضور در جلسه امتحان

## terme1

سلام بچه ها 

یه سوال داشتم اینکه یکی از دوستان من سال 95 کنکور اولش بوده و امتحان داده  ولی  اصلا انتخاب رشته نکرد.سال 96 هم در کنکور شرکت کرد ولی سر جلسه اصلا نرفت امسال م یعنی کنکور 97 شرکت کرده ولی دوباره نمیخواد بره سر جلسه و به عبارتی اصلا درس نخواندو میگه نمیرم سر جلسه .
حالا سوالش اینه که برای ثبت نام در کنکور 98 مشکلی براش به وجود نمیاد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
دختر هم هست 

پیش پیش ممنون از جواباتون

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

خیر مشکلی نیس

----------


## NaBiz

اره فک نکنم طوری باشه
فقط یه کیک و ساندیس از دست میده

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> اره فک نکنم طوری باشه
> فقط یه کیک و ساندیس از دست میده


شاید باورت نشه ولی ما سال ٩۵ که کنکور داشتیم هیچی ندادن بهمون! :/

----------


## NaBiz

> شاید باورت نشه ولی ما سال ٩۵ که کنکور داشتیم هیچی ندادن بهمون! :/


اره بابا میدونم خیلی جاها ندادن
منم ۹۵ کنکور دادم حوزه ما یه اب معدنی داد
چی کار میشه کرد دیگه. مراقبا و رئیس حوزه و اینا بیشتر از کنکوریا باید انرزی بسوزونن نشستن حوصلشون سر میره

----------


## terme1

up

----------


## M.javaddd

هیچ اتفاقی نمیفته

----------


## RealMohsen

هیچ مشکلی پیش نمیاد .

----------

